# Background Check Assistance



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Background checks, backstops, accounts locked...oh my

OK peeps Igoing to put this is a public service to help out you'll trying to figure out WTF with the background check.

Checkr is the company that performs the service.
best thing to do is to go on to the website login you can register an account and you can do things like upload documents this is really handy anytime you renew your driver's license ID or any necessary documents.

Especially now with some of Uber's changing policies like tickets and such.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

And yet we’ll still get screwed by Uber because of their stupid ever changing policies


----------



## RoyalC33 (Jun 21, 2019)

my background check has been going since last saturday so over a week now. I get an email a few days ago saying their wating to hear back from the county courthouse but everything should be fine. Typically how long do background checks take? Nothing has changed in my background so I dont know why this is taking so long. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RoyalC33 said:


> my background check has been going since last saturday so over a week now. I get an email a few days ago saying their wating to hear back from the county courthouse but everything should be fine. Typically how long do background checks take? Nothing has changed in my background so I dont know why this is taking so long. Any advice is appreciated.


Mine took two weeks and nothing had changed. I know drivers who waited up to three months 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Same situation. They finally changed to where the background report is complete. On checkrs end. The app however says getting account ready. It has convinced me Uber or Lyft is unreliable second job. I will finally get out of this business permanently. No more entitled pax. Just normal work.


----------



## YelpMan (Feb 12, 2015)

I had last driven for Lyft in February 2020 and trying to be back on the road this Friday. I took the time to get the safety inspection done on Monday (which Lyft approved quickly) so that I can be driving on Friday morning (with DF) as I have work travel to the far southern part of the Eastern shore of Maryland on Friday. Now, it's saying that I'm pending a background check, and it might be weeks. I'm going to be pissed if I can't do that on Friday. I wrote to Lyft although I don't think it'll help. Does Lyft have a phone number I can call to try to talk to someone?


----------



## RoyalC33 (Jun 21, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Mine took two weeks and nothing had changed. I know drivers who waited up to three months 🤷‍♀️


2 weeks is fair but 3 months?!?!?!
looks like ill be trying out doordash this weekend


----------



## RoyalC33 (Jun 21, 2019)

YelpMan said:


> I had last driven for Lyft in February 2020 and trying to be back on the road this Friday. I took the time to get the safety inspection done on Monday (which Lyft approved quickly) so that I can be driving on Friday morning (with DF) as I have work travel to the far southern part of the Eastern shore of Maryland on Friday. Now, it's saying that I'm pending a background check, and it might be weeks. I'm going to be pissed if I can't do that on Friday. I wrote to Lyft although I don't think it'll help. Does Lyft have a phone number I can call to try to talk to someone?


not sure about Lyft but uber does have a number and ive talked to them. all they can say is that its under review and i should be back online soon...but good luck with lyft


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

My Uber check was completed in 10 days. That was 5 weeks ago, and Uber tells me they are still reviewing my results, and appreciate how valuable my time is. In the past i would just go to the hub to get this taken care of but there's no Uber greenlight hubs in Arizona anymore.

My Lyft BG took 6 weeks on Checkr's end, but Lyft onboarded me within minutes of Checkr clearing my BG.


----------



## YelpMan (Feb 12, 2015)

Harry Seaward said:


> My Uber check was completed in 10 days. That was 5 weeks ago, and Uber tells me they are still reviewing my results, and appreciate how valuable my time is. In the past i would just go to the hub to get this taken care of but there's no Uber greenlight hubs in Arizona anymore.
> 
> My Lyft BG took 6 weeks on Checkr's end, but Lyft onboarded me within minutes of Checkr clearing my BG.


Wow, no hubs in AZ. That's crazy. It's still pending on Lyft, but I don't care now as I'm not going to be wanting to drive that soon anyway now.


----------



## RoyalC33 (Jun 21, 2019)

all in all the background check and approval took alittle over a month. so about 4-5 weekends. luckily i had some amazon flex to fall back on.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Uber is targeting minority groups with this bogus BG check tactics so they can keep them hanging and not to drive with UBER ANYMORE. 

It's basically a non official MASS deactivations committed by the UBER. 

DONT WAIT. IMMEDIATELY MOVE ONTO TAXI CAB, OTHER GIG WORKS .

THEY ARE DOING THIS NOT FOR BG CHECKS. ITS TO CONTROL ITS MARKET .

I'm telling this so you won't lose your money and time .

AND.... IM GONNA YELL MUCH LOUDER AND LOUDER IN SOCIAL MEDIA ABOUT WHAT THEY DO ...WATCH. 

EXPECT US. 😎
#@Uber_Support


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Uber is targeting minority groups with this bogus BG check tactics so they can keep them hanging and not to drive with UBER ANYMORE.
> 
> It's basically a non official MASS deactivations committed by the UBER.
> 
> ...


That's not true. I know of 2 people not allowed to drive following a long wait on a background check. Everyone else has been reactivated. The two that were not allowed to be reactivated are both White. Don't make it into something its not 🙄


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> That's not true. I know of 2 people not allowed to drive following a long wait on a background check. Everyone else has been reactivated. The two that were not allowed to be reactivated are both White. Don't make it into something its not 🙄


Make it 3..Uber sat on my BG check 2 months,& didn’t even submit it to Checkr until I “outed” them on social media,then they apologized & started the process which took all of one day to complete.so much for this so called technology company…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Did you notice that in the email announcing your background check they admit you are an employee?

“NOTICE TO CONSUMER OF REQUEST OF CONSUMER REPORT AND CONSUMER REPORT PROCESSING FOR EMPLOYMENT PURPOSES”


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Make it 3..Uber sat on my BG check 2 months,& didn’t even submit it to Checkr until I “outed” them on social media,then they apologized & started the process which took all of one day to complete.so much for this so called technology company…


It took a week and a half or so before i took to social media. Pretty sure in app support is a poorly scripted response bot. It picks the most random and sometimes conflicting canned responses. Like RNG from an array level shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

I was talking bunch of people at rental car office. On Both who've just passed BG test and getting rental car as a new drivers and drivers who has been put to full stop for BG check .

Also I looked carefully at what kind of drivers are the one who were being put to go thru this BG check as well .
I do believe what I saw and who I've had chatted with.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> That's not true. I know of 2 people not allowed to drive following a long wait on a background check. Everyone else has been reactivated. The two that were not allowed to be reactivated are both White. Don't make it into something its not 🙄


So you came up with your answers which is based on how many drivers you've observed or you know of ? Great . Thank you for your opinions. That's why we have the freedom of speech and that's makes us even stronger and smarter each times .
👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Atavar said:


> Did you notice that in the email announcing your background check they admit you are an employee?
> 
> “NOTICE TO CONSUMER OF REQUEST OF CONSUMER REPORT AND CONSUMER REPORT PROCESSING FOR EMPLOYMENT PURPOSES”


Interesting point but with Uber it's all B.S. and they are like used to be a boy who cried wolf but now they are like an spinless slippery squid 🦑 kind a entity which changes it's forms and changes it's stances on anything they says so ... LoL 😂


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

RoyalC33 said:


> all in all the background check and approval took alittle over a month. so about 4-5 weekends. luckily i had some amazon flex to fall back on.


👍


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Taxi818 said:


> Same situation. They finally changed to where the background report is complete. On checkrs end. The app however says getting account ready. It has convinced me Uber or Lyft is unreliable second job. I will finally get out of this business permanently. No more entitled pax. Just normal work.


And normal work pays better than Uber and your car values are not exchanged to make you think you are making money , right ? 😉 👍
Once macdonald employees laughed at me looking at my income tax papers . That's when I came to total realization about this whole nonsense and lies they push against all of us. 😂🤣


----------



## Zackgold (Sep 27, 2021)

RoyalC33 said:


> 2 weeks is fair but 3 months?!?!?!
> looks like ill be trying out doordash this weekend


I been waiting for 2 months now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Zackgold said:


> I been waiting for 2 months now


Klazy Uber ...😒


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

how's that govt cheese looking now?..karma is a bi**h


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> how's that govt cheese looking now?..karma is a bi**h


I've never got any. Coz I was working and driving during pandemic. I'm not like your kind. 
No, for real .
What's yo talking bout, Willie ? 😂


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I also didn't take a single penny of govt (or other) assistance.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

RoyalC33 said:


> 2 weeks is fair but 3 months?!?!?!
> looks like ill be trying out doordash this weekend


Their team of experts need at least 3 months to figure it out…


----------



## michael.grice815 (11 mo ago)

I had some issues with tickets and got my license suspended back in 2018. I finally got all of the tickets taken care of my and my license re-instated. i went to my uber account to update and add a vehicle only to find out my account is locked. I went to CHECKR to see my last background check, but they don't hold any more than a year. How do i get Uber to run a new background check? If I call into the helpdesk, since my background check failed, it disconnects me. I have contacted CHECKR, but they tell me everything is done from Uber and since I can't call, I am stuck.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

michael.grice815 said:


> I had some issues with tickets and got my license suspended back in 2018. I finally got all of the tickets taken care of my and my license re-instated. i went to my uber account to update and add a vehicle only to find out my account is locked. I went to CHECKR to see my last background check, but they don't hold any more than a year. How do i get Uber to run a new background check? If I call into the helpdesk, since my background check failed, it disconnects me. I have contacted CHECKR, but they tell me everything is done from Uber and since I can't call, I am stuck.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


Can you call in as a new driver? Is that an option on the menu? You could try reaching out to them via Twitter. I've heard that tends to get a response. Other than that I would go to the local Hub if there's one in your area


----------



## Floyd Morrissette (Jul 3, 2019)

michael.grice815 said:


> I had some issues with tickets and got my license suspended back in 2018. I finally got all of the tickets taken care of my and my license re-instated. i went to my uber account to update and add a vehicle only to find out my account is locked. I went to CHECKR to see my last background check, but they don't hold any more than a year. How do i get Uber to run a new background check? If I call into the helpdesk, since my background check failed, it disconnects me. I have contacted CHECKR, but they tell me everything is done from Uber and since I can't call, I am stuck.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


I have a similar problem. I need Uber to run a NEW background check after a speeding ticket has dropped off. Any suggestions on how to get them to do that? I have been going round and round with them.


----------

